# PSA - Lee Valley sale on Narex chisels



## TheWoodNerd (Aug 30, 2009)

If I didn't already have a set, I'd be all over this …

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,41504&p=67707


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Hmmm. $85 for a set of 10…


----------



## TheWoodNerd (Aug 30, 2009)

Yep, surprisingly nice chisels at the normal price, that 10-piece set is a steal at this price. I got a 4-piece set a couple years ago to use for a while until I decided what "nice" chisels I wanted. Haven't seen a need to "upgrade" yet. Beware, however, the handles are quite ugly although comfortable. See http://www.thewoodnerd.com/reviews/narexBenchChisels.html for my review of the set I got.

Before anyone asks, NO I'm not a LV affiliate or anything like that. I generally don't post sales, I just think this is an awesome deal. In fact, I'm probably gonna get that 10-piece set myself …


----------



## Stuey (Apr 21, 2010)

I think that the 7-piece set is the best buy, but sprung for the 10-piece set since I've felt the need for larger chisels a handful of times.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice chisels, I paid $76 for an 8 piece set with free shipping


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I benefitted greatly a couple months ago when another member tipped me off on a great chisel deal (ebay). So while I can't take advantage of this particular offer, I still encourage members to post especially good bargains like this one. Its a LJ perk.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe i can get some


----------



## hokieman (Feb 14, 2008)

Can't beat these for the price. I have these and some LN chisels and I prefer to use the LN's but it I had it do do all over again, I'd spend the money I spent on the chisels on something else.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

thanks for the heads up, I just wish they had an 1/8" one to go with that 10 piece set. Those are all great prices on each set.


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

I received the 7 piece set friday,and have been putting them to the test since.I like them and have worked well chopping out the waste from dovetails.


----------



## bdjohns1 (Jan 11, 2011)

I got the 7-piece set. Spent a bit of time with the stones today to get them all set up. The backs weren't as flat as I'd have liked, but it didn't take too long to get them worked through the series of stones and to hair-cutting sharp.


----------

